# FW 190 at Classic Fighters



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Here are a few images I have taken of the Flug Werk 190 that made its airshow debut at Classic Fighters over Easter Weekend. For those of you not familiar with the aeroplane, it is the first Flug Werk built FW (as opposed to "Fw") 190 and is in the markings of "Stahlgewitter" literally "Steel Storm" of 222 kills ace Erich Rudorffer of II/JG 54 at Imola, Finland in 1944. First flying on 22 June 2004, this aircraft was the first of Claus Colling's small production run of FW 190s and is now owned by New Zealander Murray Miers as part of his Chariots of Fire Fighter Collection at Omaka.

Although the FW 190 appeared at the 2011 Classic Fighters Airshow, damage to its propeller saw it grounded, so it never took part in the flying display. Its first public appearances subsequent to its damaged prop and mending after a heavy landing were made at fly-ins at Omaka in 2012, CF 2013 was the 'big' airshow debut of the fighter, which was eagerly anticipated by enthusiasts here as the only representative Fw 190 flying in the Southern Hemisphere. Present at the airshow was both the aircraft's owner and constructor, the latter speaking about the challenges in recreating a classic fighter to flying condition.

Not possessing a particularly ideal camera for airshow photography, I have taken a few detailed images of the aircraft from the airshow crowd line that might be interest to enthusiasts and modellers alike. I hope you like them.

General views



























Fuselage detail
















Propeller











Main undercarriage





















Drop tank











Throughout the day, guys kept turning up and removing cowl panels to carry out work on the aircraft.






Although purists might argue that the aircraft is not 'genuine', it's the closest thing to a real flying Fw 190 there is outside of the USA (there's one 'original' '190 flying in the USA). I hope to get more close up images of the aircraft in future.


----------



## A4K (Apr 4, 2013)

Great shots Grant, thanks for posting!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2013)

Beaut shots Grant !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool shots. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2013)

Excellent references! Thanks for taking he time to post these. I'm hoping to see one of these rigs this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

This is awesome man...!!


----------

